

Tell HN: Moniker increased the price of .tc domains from $28 to $140 - tinyProton

I&#x27;ve a couple of &#x27;.tc&#x27; domains bought through Moniker. Up until very recently the price for &#x27;.tc&#x27; domains were only $28. They increased the price of this domains from $28 to $140 without sending any notice. The domain was configured for auto-renewing, and I just got charged for $140.<p>I&#x27;ve nothing but bad experiences with Moniker for the last three years. One of my domains didn&#x27;t get renewed and was about to get deleted, even though that they charged me and sent me a renewing confirmation. They later tried to charge me extra fees in order to retrieve my domain, despite the fact that it was their problem!<p>Just wanted to let you know about my experience. My advice is to be aware if you&#x27;re a customer, and stay away if you&#x27;re not.
======
dangrossman
The company that operates the .TC registry raised the price to $119; that's
what registrars like Moniker pay. Notification of the change would've been
appropriate, but as far as the charge goes, it's either fulfill your renewal
as agreed at the new price, or let your domain expire. If you had known about
the price increase from the registry, would you still have renewed the domain?

------
smartwater
> They increased the price of this domains from $28 to $140 without sending
> any notice. The domain was configured for auto-renewing, and I just got
> charged for $140.

That is most definitely a violation of their merchant agreement. Probably some
consumer protection laws too.

~~~
dangrossman
You can make neither of those definitive statements without reviewing the
contract terms he agreed to during the purchase and creation of the auto-renew
subscription. It is entirely possible to authorize recurring charges even if
prices may change.

